# accelerator 22mag pistol



## ascirwin (Apr 23, 2011)

anyone know anything about this pistol? i took my son to the local hardware store today and saw this in their gun case,it really got my attention.


----------



## jigman29 (Apr 23, 2011)

My cousin has a rifle and a pistol and he really likes them both.He said they were pretty bad to jam until they got broke in.


----------



## ascirwin (Apr 28, 2011)

would he buy it again?


----------



## jigman29 (Apr 28, 2011)

He says he would especially the rifle he loves it.


----------



## Tacklebox (Apr 28, 2011)

Kel-tec has its new pmr30 22mag. Hold 30 rnds. Retail $459. Sales for $300 - $600. You have to get on a waiting list.  I wouldn't pay more than $350.


----------



## jigman29 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have had a kel tec now for a couple of months and it is a sweet pistol.I feel as though it is one of the better 22 mag autos out there.I had to wait for almost a year to get one but it was worth the wait,the one I got cost me 333.00 out the door.


----------



## 1022 (Apr 29, 2011)

i brought one home today and it jams on every shot (failure to feed)


----------



## bigreddwon (Apr 29, 2011)

I have the rifle in .17HMR, its the koolest looking single shot rifle I own, Jamomatic. The shells are rounded where the firing pin strikes. Super hard to load the mag too, they give you a tool to load it. Terrible design. Very accurate when it fires tho.


----------



## ascirwin (Apr 29, 2011)

i really want one but i keep reading the reviews.now i am unsure if i will buy one. is the problem the 17cal or the 22mag or just maybe a bad luck for some people.


----------



## bigreddwon (Apr 30, 2011)

ascirwin said:


> i really want one but i keep reading the reviews.now i am unsure if i will buy one. is the problem the 17cal or the 22mag or just maybe a bad luck for some people.


Hehe.. PM me If you want one I'll sell you mine. They have a lifetime warranty but I'll never send it in, Id rather just keep complaining about it!


----------



## Tacklebox (May 3, 2011)

There was a warning on the 17hmr ammo not to shot out of semiauto guns. Don't know why.  
 Ya, I won't to get the kel-tec, who did you get yours from for $300.


----------



## georgia357 (May 3, 2011)

Tacklebox said:


> There was a warning on the 17hmr ammo not to shot out of semiauto guns. Don't know why.



I think it's something about the 17hmr cycling the bolt   faster, causing ruptured cases.


----------

